# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار >  طراحان کنکور کارشناسی ارشد

## dildoo

سلام دوستان
من میخوام واسه کنکور کارشناسی ارشد برنامه ریزی کنم 
یکی از دوستانم بهم گفته که اگه طراحان کارشناسی ارشد رو بشناسی خیلی میتونه مفید و موثر باشه حالا اگه از دوستان کسی طراحی رو میشناسه لطفا معرفی کنه تا همه استفاده کنه

دست همه درد نکنه موفق و پیروز باشید  :لبخند:  :لبخند:

----------


## SystemAnalyst

اینکه کیا طراح سوالات کنکور هستن دقیقا مشخص نیست .اما برای هر درس گروهی از افراد طراحی سوالات را برای کنکور انجام میدهند.مسلما اکثرشون از دانشگاه های بزرگ مثل شریف و امیرکبیر و غیره  می تونن باشن یعنی سر گروه اون درس کسانی هستن که تو اون درس اعتبار بالایی دارن.مثلا دکتر قدسی در درس ساختمان داده ها و طراحی الگوریتم. روحانی رانکوهی و دکتر حق جو در درس پایگاه داده ها. دکتر پدرام و دکتر خونساری در درس سیستم عامل .دکتر صبایی و دکتر خرسندی در درس شبکه .دکتر میبدی و موقر در درس نظریه زبان و... یعنی باید اساتید بزرگ در سطح کشور برای کلیه درس ها را شناسایی کنین و از جزوات و رفرنساشون استفاده کنین.

----------


## dildoo

> اینکه کیا طراح سوالات کنکور هستن دقیقا مشخص نیست .اما برای هر درس گروهی از افراد طراحی سوالات را برای کنکور انجام میدهند.مسلما اکثرشون از دانشگاه های بزرگ مثل شریف و امیرکبیر و غیره  می تونن باشن یعنی سر گروه اون درس کسانی هستن که تو اون درس اعتبار بالایی دارن.مثلا دکتر قدسی در درس ساختمان داده ها و طراحی الگوریتم. روحانی رانکوهی و دکتر حق جو در درس پایگاه داده ها. دکتر پدرام و دکتر خونساری در درس سیستم عامل .دکتر صبایی و دکتر خرسندی در درس شبکه .دکتر میبدی و موقر در درس نظریه زبان و... یعنی باید اساتید بزرگ در سطح کشور برای کلیه درس ها را شناسایی کنین و از جزوات و رفرنساشون استفاده کنین.


سلام
ممنون از اطلاعاتی که دادین واقعا مفید بود میشه لطف کنید اون ... رو هم اسماشون رو بگید از بقیه دوستان هم خواهش میکنم اگه اطلاعاتی دارن در اختیار بقیه قرار بدن 
بازم از همه ممنونم  :قلب: 

از دوستان دیگه کسی نظری نداره

----------


## icegirl_f2r

> دکتر پدرام و دکتر خونساری در درس سیستم عامل.


این که این اساتید طراح سیستم عامل هستند نمیدونم اما مطمئنم یکی از اونها دکتر مانی فر از استادای دانشگاه اصفهان هستش.
اینکه مطمئن میگم هستند چونکه از خودشون پرسیدیم و ایشون هم تایید کردند.

----------


## notelo

خوب شما که لطف کردین اسامی رو گفتین، لطفا راهنمایی هم کنید که چطوری جزوه هاشونو گیر بیاریم!!! مثلا در انقلاب میشه پیدا کرد؟ صداهای ضبط شدشون چی؟ اگه پیدا میشه لطفا آدرس اونجاروهم بدین.

----------


## SystemAnalyst

تنها راه پيدا کردن جزوه هاشون از دانشجويانشون هست .بگردين در دانشگاه هاي بزرگ از دانشجويان جزوشون رو کپي کنيد.

----------


## arminahmady

سیستم عامل:دکتر پدرام (دانشگاه امیرکبیر)
دکتر صبایی و دکتر خرسندی در درس شبکه(دانشگاه امیرکبیر)
دکتر قدسی در درس ساختمان داده ها و طراحی الگوریتم.(دانشگاه شریف)
اینها رو من میدونم اون سه تا اولی هم استاد خودم هستند و واقعا کارشون درسته ...دکتر قدسی هم جزوشو خوندم...جزوه خالی برای کنکور مفید نیستش باید همراه با تمرین باشه تا مطالب کاملا قابل درک بشه ....هیچ کدوم خواندن توسط یک جزوه را ملاک نمیدند و کلی اسلایدهای دانشگاهای بزرگ خارج هم باید همراه با ان مطالهه کنید....

----------


## mehdi_turbo

هر سال تعدادی سوال از تمامی اساتید به نام دانشگاههای کشور گرفته میشه و به سازمان سنجش داده میشه تا از بین انها به طور تصادفی چند تا انتخاب بشه !
اینکه اساتید را بشناسید یا نشناسید مهم نیست مهم اینه که خودتو بشناسی که تا چه حد بر مطالب مسلط هستی ؟؟!!

----------


## leilast

دوستانی که قبلا ارشد شرکت کردند لطفا منو راهمنمایی کنید
می خواستم بدونم جزوه های پارسه یا ماهان رو میشه روش حساب کرد یا نه؟
و کدومشون بهترن؟چه کنکوراش و چه جزوه هاش؟

----------


## meryjooni

> هر سال تعدادی سوال از تمامی اساتید به نام دانشگاههای کشور گرفته میشه و  به سازمان سنجش داده میشه تا از بین انها به طور تصادفی چند تا انتخاب بشه !
> اینکه اساتید را بشناسید یا نشناسید مهم نیست مهم اینه که خودتو بشناسی که  تا چه حد بر مطالب مسلط هستی ؟؟!!


به نظر منم این چیزا اصلا مهم نیست، به جای اینکه وقتتو رو پیدا کردن جزوه یک استاد بزاری به جاش کتابی که تقریبا همه استادا پیشنهاد میدن و بخون . جزوه های استادا جدا از این کتاب ها نیست.

----------


## BORHAN TEC

کتابهای انتشارات علوی قوی تر از بقیه است . این رو از یکی از کسانی که در انقلاب کتاب فروشی دارد و رشته اش هم هوش مصنوعی است شنیدم. البته خودم تازه کاردانی گرفتم! به هر حال این چیزی است که شنیده ام.  :متفکر:

----------


## kiani_behzad

بیخود وقتتونو تلف نکنید دنبال جزوه نباشید. جزوه یعنی خلاصه کتابها! و در ارشد هم خلاصه خونی خوب نیست چون باید تمام مطالب رو عمیق بفهمی تا حتی بتونی سوالات و گزینه های اشتباه ارشد رو سر جلسه تشخیص بدی و خودت درست کنی و گزینه صحیح رو علامت بزنی!!!!( این روزا از این سوالا کم نیست تو امتحان ارشد)
اما جزوه خوب برای اون آخرا که میخوایی مرور کنی خوبه که اونم به نظر من باید خودت بنویسی یعنی وقتی درس میخونی نکات مهم و کلیدی رو خلاصه برداری کن. تا اونجا که من میدونم جزوه هر کس فقط واسه خودش خوبه!
در مورد دکتر قدسی هم که همه دنبال جزوه ساختمان داده هستن بهتره بیخیال بشین چون ایشون کتاب داده ساختار رو چاپ کردن اونو میتونین بخرین.( البته گرونه!)
به هر حال امیدوارم همه جوونا شاد و موفق باشن.

----------

